# Cách trị 3 bệnh da liễu phổ biến: Da khô, nám và mụn thịt quanh mắt



## Vũ Thu Hằng (7/9/18)

Một số loại bệnh da liễu như khô da, sạm nám hay nổi mụn thịt quanh mắt rất phổ biến.
Triệu chứng này có đúng là bệnh đó hay không? Nguyên nhân do đâu? Giải pháp điều trị các loại bệnh da liễu này như thế nào? Sau đây là sự tư vấn đến từ các bác sĩ da liễu của Mỹ.

*MỤN THỊT QUANH MẮT*

*

*
​*Triệu chứng bệnh da liễu*: “Nếu những mụt quanh mắt trông giống mụn đầu trắng thì chúng là mụn thịt, là tổ hợp tắc nghẽn tích tụ bởi tế bào da chết. Còn nếu những mụt này cùng màu với da, đây là những khối u lành tính tuyến mồ hôi quanh mắt”, Jessica Weiser, bác sĩ ở New York cho biết.

*Nguyên nhân*: Mụn thịt xuất hiện là do bạn đã sử dụng sản phẩm dưỡng da quá đậm đặc hoặc dùng quá nhiều sản phẩm khiến lỗ chân lông bị tắc nghẽn. Còn khối u tuyến mồ hôi quanh mắt xuất hiện là do ống dẫn tuyến mồ hôi ở khu vực này bị thu hẹp.

*Điều trị*: Bác sĩ Weiser khuyên đừng nên cố nặn mụn thịt, dù bằng tay hay bằng các dụng cụ nặn mụn đều dễ gây nhiễm trùng. Hãy tẩy tế bào chết đều đặn và đổi sản phẩm dưỡng da sang loại lỏng nhẹ, dễ thẩm thấu thì mụn sẽ từ từ biến mất. Đối với khối u tuyến mồ hôi quanh mắt, bạn cần đến bác sĩ da liễu để được đốt/chích chúng bằng tia điện. Một số bác sĩ có thể dùng dichloroacetic acid để mài mòn đi các khối u li ti này.

*BỆNH DA LIỄU THÂM NÁM, SẠM DA*

*

*
​*Triệu chứng bệnh da liễu*: Thâm nám có thể xuất hiện khi bạn uống thuốc tránh thai, mang thai, thay đổi nội tiết hoặc nhiều nguyên nhân khác nữa.

*Nguyên nhân*: Thâm nám bắt đầu xuất hiện khi estrogen tăng cao, thúc đẩy hắc tố da melanin sản sinh vượt mức bình thường. Nó có thể tự giảm đi và hết nhưng cũng có thể trở lại trên da bạn bất cứ lúc nào da bạn tiếp xúc nhiều với tia tử ngoại.

*Điều trị*: Đừng bao giờ quên thoa them chống nắng trước khi ra đường. Nếu bạn bị nám do mang thai, hãy thử tẩy tế bào chết bằng sản phẩm chứa glycolic acid hoặc các hoạt chất sinh học dịu nhẹ hơn như chiết xuất cam thảo, kojic. Cẩn thận với các liệu trình điều trị bằng tia laser, nếu không đúng cách chúng có thể làm tình trạng thâm nám của bạn nặng hơn.

*DA THÔ SẦN, KHÔ RÁT, BONG TRÓC*

*

*
​*Triệu chứng bệnh da liễu*: Da khô có thể do thiếu nước, do lão hóa, nhưng nếu bạn thấy tình trạng da bong vảy nặng, đây có thể là do bệnh eczema.

*Nguyên nhân*: “Khi tuổi tác tăng, hormone thay đổi, lượng dầu tự nhiên do da tiết ra giảm dần đến lúc thiếu hụt. Cộng thêm tình trạng tế bào da chết không được tẩy đi tạo lớp sừng dày làm da khô càng thêm khô”, bác sĩ da liễu Whitney Bowe cho biết. Mặt khác, tình trạng này có thể do bạn dùng sản phẩm chăm sóc da có tính kiềm cao, ví dụ như xà phòng. Đôi khi, đó là tình trạng bẩm sinh của da chứ cũng có nguyên nhân cụ thể.

*Điều trị:* Đối với làn da khô không phải do kích ứng, bạn cần tẩy tế bào chết đều đặn để da có thể hấp thu dưỡng chất dưỡng ẩm tốt hơn. Bạn có thể dùng các loại kem có chứa hoạt chất ammonium lactate giúp tế bào chết bong tróc ra. Đối với da bị eczema, có thể thử thoa kem thuốc có chứa 1% hydrocortisone.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

